# Crypt spathes APC threads first 15 pages



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Dewiitii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/90810-dewitii-spathe.html
Nurii-mersing http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/87671-c-nurii-mersing-spathe.html
Fusca-batang http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/90762-c-fusca-batang-ai.html
Flamingo http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/90706-monster-flamingo-blooms.html
Pahang-barathttp://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/90496-cryptocoryne-sp-pahang-barat.html
Purpurea http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/90476-cryptocoryne-purpurea.html
Pangkal-pinang http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/90232-cryptocoryne-sp-pangkal-pinang.html
Striolata-rinbus thttp://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/90234-cryptocoryne-sp-striolata-rimbas-river.html
Ideii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...0-cryptocoryne-cf-ideii-muara-teweh-idei.html
Affinis metallic red http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...yne-affinis-metallic-red-spathe-timeline.html
Pygmaea http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/11148-cryptocoryne-pygmaea.html
Noritoi http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/89531-c-noritoi-east-kalimantan-spathe.html
Usteriana http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/89448-c-usteriana-submerged-spathe.html
Zukalli http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/88837-zukalii-spathe-seed-pod.html
Lingga http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/88572-lingga-19-platinum-line-spathe.html
Rosernervig http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/87762-c-rosernervig-grown-high-light.html
Thwaitesii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ptocoryne-cf-thwaitesii-galle-brown-form.html
Lingga http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/86870-c-lingga-9-spathe.html
Griffithi http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/63576-cryptocoryne-cf-griffithi.html
Beckettii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...9-c-beckettii-new-york-botanical-gardens.html
Yujii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/86740-c-yujii-spathe.html
Bukit-iban http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/86950-c-sp-bukit-ibam-yellow-ring.html
Cordata http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/3279-crypt-cordata-variant-grabowskii.html
Kota-tinggi http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/86766-c-kota-tinggi-spathe.html
Crispulata http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/85505-c-crispatula-var-balansae-red.html
Usteriana http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/85489-different-form-usteriana.html
Crispulata http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/84434-c-crispatula-balansae-spathe.html
Wendtii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/84215-inflorescence-c-wendtii-green.html
Walkeri http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/80372-c-usteriana-x-walkeri-spathe.html
Cordata simensis http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-cordata-siamensis-spathe-caught-opening.html
Albida http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/74042-cryptocoryne-albida-spathe.html
Minima http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/73742-c-minima-spathe.html
Zukalil http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/73905-zukalii.html
Nuri Pahang http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/72478-c-nurii-pahang-tissue-culture.html
Minima http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...7613-finally-c-minima-bukit-merah-spathe.html


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Pages 16-30

Cordata http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/64324-crypt-cordata-flower.html
Zukalii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/67126-cryptocoryne-zukalii.html

Cordata- blasii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/67077-crypt-cordata-var-blassii.html
Pygmaea http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/66868-cryptocoryne-pygmaea-spathe.html
Elliptica http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/65962-c-elliptica-rosenervig.html
Schulzei http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/65960-cryptocoryne-schulzei.html
Thwaitesii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/65074-cryptocoryne-thwaitesii.html
Annamica http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/64045-annamica-flower.html
Cordata http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/63130-c-cordata-spathe.html
Cilata http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../62436-bloom-report-cryptocoryne-ciliata.html
Florida sunset http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...coryne-wendtii-var-florida-sunset-spathe.html
Moehlmannii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/62348-cryptocoryne-moehlmannii-spathe.html
Pygmaea http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/61449-my-first-crypt-spathe-c-pygmaea.html
Usteriana-walkeri http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-cryptocoryne-usteriana-x-walkeri-spathe.html
Usterianna http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/60323-usteriana-spathe.html
Moehlmanni http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/60510-moehlmannii-spathe.html
Schulzei http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/59698-c-kota-tinggi-c-schulzei.html
ponderiifoliahttp://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/59554-cryptocoryne-pontederiifolia-spathe.html
meeboldii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/49370-l-meeboldii-flower.html
bangkaensis-bangka http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ryne-bangkaensis-bangka-dwarf-waser-01-a.html
longicauda http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ne-longicauda-sarawak-sg-stunggang-brown.html
albida http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/56480-c-albida-spathe.html
mutated nurii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/58246-mutated-nurii.html
purpurea http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...urea-nothovar-purpurea-tasek-bera-flower.html
striolata http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...93-crypt-striolata-maradong-green-flower.html
cordata http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...yptocoryne-cordata-var-thailand-sg-kolok.html
noritoi http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/55911-cryptocoryne-noritoi.html
kota-tinggi http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/55620-kota-tinggi-sp-flower.html
willisii http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/55534-c-x-willisii.html
minima http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../51651-c-minima-bast-1094-sumatran-green.html
marup-engkelili http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/52924-sp-marup-engkelili-flower.html
purpura http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...3087-cryptocoryne-xpurpurea-lundu-spathe.html
ciliata http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/52462-c-ciliata-spathe-bitter-sweet.html
usteriana http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-usteriana-flower-both-submersed-emersed.html
noritoi http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/51732-c-noritoi-wongso.html
green gecko http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/41877-cryptocoryne-wendtii-green-gecko.html
aponogetifolia http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/52052-c-aponogetifolia-spathe.html
kota-tinggi http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...51198-cryptocoryne-sp-kota-tinggi-spathe.html
pallidinervia http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/50809-flowering-c-pallidinervia.html
usteriania http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/50728-c-usterenia-spathe.html
usteriania-walkeri http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/50305-c-usterania-x-walkerii.html
pygmaea http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/50488-c-pygmaea-spathe.html
longicauda http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/49805-c-longicauda.html
longicauda http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/50160-gigantic-longicauda.html
fusca http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/49371-c-fusca.html


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

elliptica http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/43891-c-elliptica-flower.html


----------

